# Emerald Gloria



## John Crossland (May 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a photo of the product tanker Emerald Gloria.

DWT about 35,000 ?
GRT 25,300
Call Sign: 3EYZ8
Reg.: Panama
Owners: Japanese. Mitsui ?
Manning Agent: In 2000 was Azalea Rotterdam

Anyone help or tips on where to look.

Cheers,
John Crossland


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

John 
try this site. I think she was renamed in 2003.
http://www.ariesmaritime.com/fleet/tanker-ships/high_rider.php
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------

